# Harvey makes friends at preschool



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to share a bit. 

My friend works at a preschool and she asked me if I would bring Harvey for a visit. I told her I would but I didn't know how it would go. Anyway, a while back another friend found "The Happy Hedgehog" story book at Goodwill and bought if for me. So, I took Harvey's playpen, antibacterial hand wipes, the book, his hide, fleece scraps, and wheel with me. 

There were four kids that day and they were all very attentive and on their best behavior. I let them pet Harvey (not hold him), talked to them about the importance of washing their hands before and after petting animals, talked about what Harvey eats, fed him some mealworms, told them about where hedgehogs are from, showed pictures of his cage and explained why everything in there is important, read the story and let them pet Harvey again. As cute as the story was, it was no competition to Harvey running on his wheel and pooping. :lol: :lol: I think that was their favorite part. I picked up some round labels at Staples and made stickers with Harvey's picture on them too. 

I know some of the moms and yes, the pooping was the favorite part. :roll: 

I think I had more fun than the kids. I'm so proud of Harvey, he did very well and wasn't huffy at all when the kids pet his back.  I was prepared to put him away if he got too stressed, but I'm glad I didn't have to.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay. Happy Harvey the Hedgehog!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

That's so neat! I'm glad it went well. Kudos to you for bringing a unique learning experience to a preschool  

I'm considering taking Petunia with me to visit family during the holidays, and among the hundreds of things I worry about is my little nieces and nephews wanting to handle her (ages 3 - 11). I don't know if I can handle the stress, let alone Petunia!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Omg on my first pass through the story I understood "his hide" to mean that you brought his skin in, like cow hide. :shock: I was like good lord what kind of a person brings that to a preschool, let alone owns it at all haha. 

Great to hear Harvey had a good time! I know that when my little cousin is around Sandy she wants to take him out of his cage every 5 minutes and I always need to tell her no because he needs to sleep. And also because Sandy hates everyone who's not me or his dad, but I make sure not to tell her that


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay for Harvey! Glad everyone had a good time. I think it's great to start educating them young.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful and well thought out educational experience. You protected the students and Harvey and at the same time expanded the children's knowledge. How exciting! Thanks to you and Harvey for this community service.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It was so much fun. I loved it. They came up with some very thoughtful questions too. like......is that his bellybutton? :? Ummm....no. That's where he goes potty. I always believe in using the correct name for the body part, but at the same time I don't want a four year old going home and telling their parents that they learned a new word at school today. :roll: 

@Galvon ~ :shock: I can see why you'd be upset. YUCK! I don't think I could own the hide of a hedgie. It would break my heart. I should have just said that I took his bedroom with me.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahahaha I have "The Happy Hedgehog"!!!! My friend's mom saw it when she was getting books for her class (she is a teacher) and bought it for me! :lol:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh no I knew what you meant my second time reading it! I don't know why a hedgie hide is the first thing my mind would go to :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so wonderful that you brought him in and they got to learn about hedgies  If it was closer I'd have been the grown person pulling a Billy Madison and trying to disguise myself with a backpack and pigtails :lol: :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This is so cute! Glad Harvey did so well and that you and the kids had fun. So funny that the pooping was their favorite part. :lol:



Sar-uh said:


> I'm considering taking Petunia with me to visit family during the holidays, and among the hundreds of things I worry about is my little nieces and nephews wanting to handle her (ages 3 - 11). I don't know if I can handle the stress, let alone Petunia!


I took Liam home to my parent's house for the holidays last year, and my four cousins (same age range as your nieces/nephews) were VERY excited to meet him. I pretty much took Rainy's approach: I held Liam and let them pet him, and told them all about hedgehogs. We also put him down so they could see him run around and put his head in a TP tube. :lol: That was enough for them, and it wasn't too stressful. Obviously it all depends on the kids, and the hedgie, but just wanted to let you know that it can be done!

Actually, after that visit, one of my cousins decided he wanted a hedgehog for his birthday, and they came this close to getting one. After I sent his mom a very long email listing all of the specific care requirements, they ended up getting a hamster. :lol:


----------

